# lets here what you have to say:



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

this is a poll on the disputed issue of tapping of hooks and if it really makes a diffrence.


----------



## ApetRock (Aug 19, 2009)

i just coated a bunch of my hooks/leaders with liquid electrical tape, haven't gotten a chance to see how it holds up yet tho.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Electroreception define as an acute sensitivity to electric fields. A shark can sense the stationary charge of the hook. Bury it with a stingray.. Who knows...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I figure the taste of the glue and plastic from the tape is much worst then a small amount of electricity from a bare hook.


----------



## Norman Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Guys:

I'm one of those old farts that no one ever pays attention to. This cr*p about "can a shark detect metal" has been going on for years now. That's the wrong question to ask! The real question that needs to be answered is "does the shark care if he detects metal"?

Personally, I don't think it matters on the big scale. Metal may effect some sharks more than others. It could be that, metal in the water, does attract some sharks, or maybe even repel them?

I do know that years ago we expirmented with that same question, and the results were neutral. As I recall, it was about a 50-50 split. I think that there is no doubt to the question, that a shark can detect iron in the water. But I do question if there is metal hooks in the water, will that repel sharks? I think not. Our expirements, said "no change". I interpet that to say, It makes no difference. So, all of you believers, just keep taping your hooks up, keep using mono leaders and hopefully one day a light bulb will go of in your head?

I say this because of all the frustration that goes on all around us. We old timers went through these same questions nearly a half of century ago and they are still being brought up?

Best and tight lines,

Norman Bateman
Cape Coral, Florida
[email protected]
www.batemanphotography.net


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I like this Norman Bateman guy, keep posting bro.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

do not think the question has ever been if the metal scars the sharks away. 


The question is if taping hooks will make it harder for sharks to find the hooks in a bait.


Sharks can detect the hooks in a bait, and will bite around them. I have seen it happen thousands of times in stingrays. Bull sharks are by far the best at eating a bait around the hooks.


When sharks are feeding, they could care less. When they are not feeding, and not agressive they will eat a bait around the hooks. If you think taping your hooks will give you more hook ups when sharks are not feeding, but just snacking. Then by all means tape your hooks. I do not tape my hooks, but you should not care what I think. Do what works for you.


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

If you think taping your hooks will give you more hook ups when sharks are not feeding, but just snacking. Then by all means tape your hooks. I do not tape my hooks, but you should not care what I think. Do what works for you.[/quote]

could not have said it better....


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

Year ago I read an article about shark fishing. In this article it talked about using copper foil and I believe zinc in close proximity to each other. I may be mistake on the material it was several years ago and I personally never tried it but I thought it was an interesting read. It stated that when the bait is in the water that the salt water would react and create a small voltage in the amount of what a struggling fish would create and that it would actually attract sharks and increase the amount you caught.

When I lived in GA I used to shark fish quite a bit. I never really did any good (myself) but some of the others regularly did better. We fished the same bait same locations, same line, same hooks at the same time, the only difference is I used uncoated cable whereas the others used coated cable. Not sure if that is what made the difference or not.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

johnny a said:


> Year ago I read an article about shark fishing. In this article it talked about using copper foil and I believe zinc in close proximity to each other. I may be mistake on the material it was several years ago and I personally never tried it but I thought it was an interesting read. It stated that when the bait is in the water that the salt water would react and create a small voltage in the amount of what a struggling fish would create and that it would actually attract sharks and increase the amount you caught.
> 
> When I lived in GA I used to shark fish quite a bit. I never really did any good (myself) but some of the others regularly did better. We fished the same bait same locations, same line, same hooks at the same time, the only difference is I used uncoated cable whereas the others used coated cable. Not sure if that is what made the difference or not.


 thats interesting!...to google i go


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

iwanashark said:


> thats interesting!...to google i go


Good luck. I just went and did the same but could not find anything. I want to say it was in one of the Saltwater Magazines.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I started off using the liquid electrical tape, but now that I have a little experience, I don't think it makes a difference. Use whatever makes you confident.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

a buddy used liquid electrical tape and it flexed off cable and hooks after a bit of saltwater... if you really worry about electomag just buy some of Steven's leaders from catchsharks... not for big rigs in my opinion but you can find dozens of pictures of his leaders hanging out of nice sharks up and down Texas beaches...

all mono, crimps are sleeved and almost the entire hook is powder coated... check them out here at LSS

http://www.lonestarsharkers.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3063

all three of these sharks came on Steven's leader last weekend at PINS including my best bull shark to date...

not trying to cut in on your action Txhooker...

jc


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> a buddy used liquid electrical tape and it flexed off cable and hooks after a bit of saltwater... if you really worry about electomag just buy some of Steven's leaders from catchsharks... not for big rigs in my opinion but you can find dozens of pictures of his leaders hanging out of nice sharks up and down Texas beaches...
> 
> all mono, crimps are sleeved and almost the entire hook is powder coated... check them out here at LSS
> 
> ...


x2. I usually always make my own, but I really like those leaders and will use them 1st if I have any on me.


----------



## R Y A N (Jun 17, 2009)

another vote for the red and yeller leaders


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I just keep thinking about all the programs on TV where the sharks swim up to a boat and bite the lower unit or prop.............


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

monster said:


> I started off using the liquid electrical tape, but now that I have a little experience, I don't think it makes a difference. *Use whatever makes you confident*.


Exactly! Especially when using artificial. Confidence will catch you more fish.

Beautiful sunshining day you go out and catch a bunch of fish. Nasty windy, rainy, cold you go out and don't catch shat..Conditions have some play but I bet you were alot more ready to get off the water being miserable huh? Fish hard and confident that is what will catch your trophy fish guys.


----------



## Norman Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi All:

I can see that this subject is a sore thumb among today's shark fishermen. I personally think that all of this tape, rubber coating, goop, asphalt and anything else you choose to use or paint on your tackle is just total bulls..t. I fished many years and I never had sharks reject my baits because of the metal hooks in the baits. I think what you all need to do is to put more work into keeping fresh baits out there. Keeping your hooks sharp. Playing closer attention as to your bait placement.

I use to change my baits at least 3 times during the day, every day, and sometimes once during the night. I didn't have a kayak to paddle my baits out. I had to swim them out! For all of you that have never swam a bait it's damned hard work, especially getting over the bars. On a rough day it would take two of us to swim a single bait. By the time you swim 3 baits you are completely exhausted, but you may have 3 more to go. We did take turns, so you may have your partner's still ahead of you. When you finally get done swimming baits you have time to eat a sandwich and smoke a cigarette and then it's back to changing baits again. This time your partner does the swimming. It goes on and on like this the whole time your fishing. Shark fishing is hard work. On those trips we took to the jetties, it use to take us about 2 to 2 1/2 hours just to get all of our gear out on the jetty, and that's before I could even swin a bait. Some of those jetties it was a 3/4 mile walk from the point where we had to park the truck to the campsite. Each trip out the jetty, and there were a minimum of 3 trips, we were loaded down with rigs, leader bags, lanterns, ropes and baits, etc., etc. It is hard work and its no place for the timid.

Getting back to the point of my post. Your taping hooks and coated cable is pure bunk! What about the swivels? What about the shackles? What about the weights or sinkers? Why would hook companies like Mustad or Eagle Claw not build hooks out of space age materials like carbon fiber or other new materials? After all they build some guns now without any metal at all! If no metal is really better, do you think the hook companies would pass on a deal like this?

I applaud your efforts at making yourselves better shark fishermen, but I think your efforts are misplaced at best. I think your efforts would be better spent on some of the things I mentioned eariler. Especially the changing baits regularly and bait placement. I am retired now and I don't have any of my gear any longer. I have no ax to grind here. I'm only trying to help get you on the right track to catching more sharks.

Mono leaders, maybe, for the baby sharks, but not for the sharks I fished for! Common sense is all it takes!

Best and tight lines,

Norman Bateman


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Good post Norman.


----------



## GTO John (Aug 13, 2007)

If taping your hooks gives the extra confidence in your gear then go for it. Otherwise sitting on the computer analyzing every bit of your tackle isn't gonna catch you any sharks. Get out on the beach and fish, there is no set way to catch sharks, just hit the beach and adjust your techniques as you gain experience.

John


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LMAO. Just LMAO.

Brandon


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> LMAO. Just LMAO.
> 
> Brandon


Come on B, don't you paint and tape your hooks,while using the red fishing line so they can't see it? I mite spend a day or 2 this year trying to hook one of these on purpose.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Why would you spend all that time and money on the offshore deal just to target a shark???


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I use what ever I drag out of the 5 gallon bucket that untangles first. LOL 

Seriously, I have caught a bunch on both type cable, a bunch on mono and the two biggest I ever hooked were on straight cable but using very small 14/0 or 16/0 circle hooks. Didn't get either in but it wasn't the hook or leaders fault, they both broke the line between me and the leader on **** out in the water. 

Nowadays, I am just happy to get to the beach, putting bait in the water is an added bonus. But I will still use the standard ol out of the bucket leaders when I get there. They might be a mixed up bunch of wire and mono, but it only takes a minute or two to get something rigged up and in the water. LOL


----------

